# Skype für Linux

## Gecko945

Hi,

Skype ist jetzt auch für Linux erhältlich:

http://www.skype.com/download_linux.html

Für alle die nicht wissen was Skype ist:

Skype ist ein Programm um damit im Internet telefonieren zu können.

Vorteile:

- einfach zu bedienen

- funktioniert auch sehr gut hinter den allermeisten Firewalls

- die Tonqualität ist sehr gut

- für Linux und Windows und bald auch für MacOS

- bald soll auch die (nicht kostenlose) Telefonie ins Festnetz möglich sein.

Ich bin jedenfalls sehr gespannt wie die weitere VoIP-Entwicklung weitergeht..

MfG,

gecko

----------

## Voltago

Ich geh' jetzt los und kauf' mir ein Mikro. Nein, noch besser ein Headset. Kommt stylischer.

----------

## Gecko945

@Voltago: das nenn ich konsequent!   :Smile: 

Zum Testen kann man echo123 anrufen,

das ist sowas wie ein loop device  :Wink: 

Eine Stimme von Band erzählt das man nach dem Piepton 10 Sekunden labern kann

und danach die 10 Sekunden wieder vorgespielt bekommt.

Ansonsten bin ich auch anrufbar, wenn auch nicht so strapazierbar  :Cool: 

MfG,

gecko945Last edited by Gecko945 on Tue Jun 22, 2004 12:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## makukasutota

Ähm, habe gelesen das soll mit der Vollversion etwas kosten.

----------

## noleti

ich nicht... wo steht das?

----------

## Gecko945

@makukasutota: soweit ich das auf skype.com lese,

soll das telefonieren von PC-PC immer kostenlos bleiben:

http://forum.skype.com/bb/viewtopic.php?t=1500

Das Programm selbst soll soweit auch kostenlos sein und bleiben,

auf der Hauptseite wird die Beschreibung jedenfalls mit

"Skype is free and simple software[...]" (skype.com)

begonnen.

Falls es doch anders sein sollte, bitte melden.

MfG,

gecko945

----------

## shizen

hallo

weiß einer welcher port ich weiterleiten muss durch meinen Router?

Grüße

----------

## Empire

 *shizen wrote:*   

> hallo
> 
> weiß einer welcher port ich weiterleiten muss durch meinen Router?
> 
> Grüße

 

Ich dachte eigentlich keinen?

Versuchs doch einfach mal...

----------

## makukasutota

Nun ja, das mit dem Kosten ist nur ein Gerücht (hätte ich erwähnen sollen  :Confused:  ). Die ganzen Typen bei winfuture.de schreiben es immer unter die News wenn was neues zu Skype ist. Sorry, falls ich vorhin blödsinn geredet habe.

----------

## Gecko945

Hi,

Soweit ich weis versucht skype erst port 80 und probiert andernfalls port 443,

danach versucht es zufällige ports.

ports umleiten braucht man nicht  :Exclamation: 

daher funktioniert das telefonieren auch, wenn beide Gesprächsteilnehmer hinter jeweils einem Router sitzen

Es lässt sich aber auch einstellen (unter linux ist diese Funktion noch disabled).

Hilfe gibt es auch unter http://forum.skype.com/bb/.

MfG,

gecko945

----------

## Mac Fly

Hat jemand Lust ein Ebuild zu schreiben? *g*

----------

## Voltago

 *Mac Fly wrote:*   

> Hat jemand Lust ein Ebuild zu schreiben? *g*

 

Ist schon einer im Bugzilla: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=54665

----------

## Mac Fly

Ups, hätt ich ja auch selber mal schauen können. Aber Danke trotzdem  :Smile: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

hmmm - wie läuft das bei euch?

bei mir läuft das irgedwie nicht wirklich stabil.

anrufen kann ich, aber dann steht nur "routing" in der box.

angerufen werden kann ich auch, aber abheben kann ich nicht  :Smile: 

wie läufts bei euch?

thx

----------

## cyruskoenig

ehm, stell ich mich zu doof an? mikro ist an und funktioniert. ein anruf bei echo123 bringt auch die nette blondine zu tage, nur kann ich quatschen was ich will, ich kann mich nach dem piep nicht hören  :Sad: 

ich find aber auch nix zum einstellen?!

hat jemand einen tip?

schönen abend noch,

cyrus

----------

## sirro

Bei mir läuft das Teil eigentlich gut. Die Umsetzung ist IMO gelungen und erfolgt in einen recht frühen Stadium der Software. Das überrascht mich zum einen (ok, Qt-Programmierer suchten sie schon länger  :Wink: ) aber zum anderen finde ich es ein gutes Signal.

Natürlich wäre es schön wenn das Teil OSS wäre, aber man kann ja nicht alles haben...Last edited by sirro on Tue Jun 22, 2004 6:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gecko945

@cyruskoenig: versuch doch erstmal mit einem Audioprogramm die Aufnahmefähigkeit zu überprüfen, ich habe dazu audacity genommen. Ansonsten kann es auch sein,

das dein upload dich ist.

@hephaistos6: bei mir funzt es wunderbar, keine Ahnung was bei dir los ist   :Question: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

so, ich hätte mir jetzt ein ebuild geschrieben (ebuild von bugs.gentoo kopiert) -> funktioniert auch alles, bis darauf, dass die skype binary nicht nach /opt/skype/bin kopiert wird...

folgender auszug aus dem ebuild:

```

    dodir /opt/${PN}/bin /usr/bin

    insinto /opt/${PN}/bin

    doexe skype

```

nur dieses "doexe" konnte ich irgendwie in keinem anderen ebuild finden...

vielleicht weiß einer, wie das wirklich gehört?

thx

----------

## thedummy

in welchem paket ist echo123 zu finden?

mfg z421  :Smile: 

----------

## EliasP

Ich hab nen verbesserten ebuild hochgeladen. Der sollte funktionieren und bietet unter anderem auch nen arts-piper an, d.h. man startet skype ganz normal und es überprüft beim Start, ob ein artsd läuft, falls ja, wird der Sound durch artsd gepiped. Ist recht praktisch für KDE-User.

Man kann den ebuild-Pack auch direkt hier: http://dlink624.dyndns.org/~elias/gentoo/skype-0.90.0.3.ebuild.tar.gz runterladen und dann nach ${PORTDIR_OVERLAY} entpacken.

Achtung!! Wegen einem Portage-Bug muss skype mit

```

FEATURES="-cvs" emerge skype

```

ge-emerget werden.

Achtet darauf dass euer KDE-Soundsystem (falls ihr sowas überhaupt verwendet) auf Full-Duplex geschaltet ist.

Gruß

Elias P.

----------

## Mac Fly

Wäre es möglich, das das ebuild gleich in /usr/bin ein link auf das binary macht?

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *EliasP wrote:*   

> Ich hab nen verbesserten ebuild hochgeladen.

 

bist du dann auch mal online?  :Smile: 

würds mir schon gerne laden... naja, ich probiers später

----------

## sirro

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> nur dieses "doexe" konnte ich irgendwie in keinem anderen ebuild finden...
> 
> vielleicht weiß einer, wie das wirklich gehört?

 

Das insinto muss ein exeinto sein. Siehe Bug. Ansonsten:

 *man 5 ebuild wrote:*   

>  doexe <executable> [list of more executables]
> 
>               Installs a executable or a list of executable into  EXEDESTTREE.
> 
>               This function uses install(1).

 

Aber nach einem emerge sync ist das skype-ebuild von EliasP jetzt eh im offziellen Tree. Also nur noch die offzielle Version nutzen...  :Wink: 

 *netkiffer wrote:*   

> Wäre es möglich, das das ebuild gleich in /usr/bin ein link auf das binary macht?

 

Macht das aktuelle.

 *thedummy wrote:*   

> in welchem paket ist echo123 zu finden?

 

*g* das ist kein Paket sondern ein Skype-Nick. Einfach zu seinen Kontakten hinzufügen und anrufen...

----------

## _hephaistos_

ah sehr gut.

mit dem offiziellen ebuild -> jetzt kann ich sogar die blondine (echo123) anrufen.

----------

## sirro

Nur mal so nebenbei:

 *Skype FAQ [1] wrote:*   

> What Linux distributions does Skype for Linux beta run on?
> 
> Skype for Linux beta has been successfully been tested on many recent distributions, including, but not limited to: SuSE 9, Gentoo 1.4, Debian unstable, Fedora Core 2, Sun Java Desktop System Release 2. [...]

 

Man hat sogar mit Gentoo getestet  :Very Happy: 

[1] http://www.skype.com/help_linux_faq.html

----------

## Voltago

So, hatte grad mein erstes 'echtes' Skype-Gespräch. Die Sprachqualität war aber ehrlich gesagt unter aller Sau. Alles klang 'zerhackt' und es gab Aussetzer und eine normale Unterhaltung war eigentlich nicht möglich. 

Ich hänge hier an einem ganz normalen T-DSL-Anschluss (768 kB downstream / 128 kB upstream, kein fastpath). Mein Gesprächspartner hing zwar mit 10MBit am Internet (Wohnheim), allerdings hinter einer recht fiesen Firewall, also schätze ich, er war auf den Port 80 beschränkt.

Woran könnte die schlechte Qualität denn am ehesten liegen, was meint Ihr?

----------

## Gecko945

@Voltago:

10MBit Wohnheim-Anschlüsse können auch sehr schnell Flaschenhälse sein.

Viele Leute kommen auch auf vielen Ideen wie man so eine Leitung nutzen kann ...  :Wink: 

Ich würde vorschlagen das dein Gesprächspartner mal versuchen sollte dich anzupingen

(wenn das die Firewall zulässt).

Ansonsten kannst du mal jemand anderes mit einem anderen Anschluss anrufen.

Damit könntest du deine Leitung eventl. ausschließen als Nadelöhr.

Ich selber habe (mit der Windows Version unter Windows) selbst ohne Probleme

in ein Wohnheimnetz hineintelefoniert, viel mehr als Port 80 war da bestimmt auch nicht frei.

MfG,

Gecko

p.s.: habt ihr auch sollche problem mit dem ebuild? Das mitgelieferte Script finded

den esd (enlightenment sound daemon) nicht und die binaries werden anscheinend

nicht installiert.

----------

## Voltago

 *Gecko945 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 10MBit Wohnheim-Anschlüsse können auch sehr schnell Flaschenhälse sein.
> 
> Viele Leute kommen auch auf vielen Ideen wie man so eine Leitung nutzen kann ...

 

Das ist allerdings wahr. Werde das morgen mal auf direkterem Wege ausprobieren...

----------

## amdunlock

hi, also ich kann alle anderen hoeren, aber sie hoeren mich nicht. capture ist in alsa eingestellt oss emu ist an. beim start sagt skype, dass es weder esd noch arts finden kann und laeuft somit ohne sound daemon.

hat jemand ne schritt fuer schritt checkliste, damit ich fehler ausschließen kann ? vielen dank ^^

----------

## MrTom

Habs auch mal auf meinem Notebook installiert...

Und mit der netten Dame von echo123 hatte ich auch schon eine Unterredung.  :Smile: 

Nachdem das Mic im Notebook nicht so toll ist und ich noch so ein USB-Headset mit eingebauter Soundkarte rumliegen hab, wollte ich das mal verwenden. 

Und da ist dann auch das Problem... Bin ich blind, bin ich doof... Aber wo stellt man in Skype die Soundkarte ein?

Scheint mir so, als würde Skype sich da voll auf das BS verlassen?!?!

PS: Man sollte gleich mal einen Hack vom Forum machen, um Skype mit angeben zu können (so als Icon neben ICQ)!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

@MrTom: USB-Headset mit eingebauter Soundkarte!

das hört sich nach einem noch immer bestehenden Problem von mir an.

1) welches Modell hast du?

2) könntest du kurz schreiben, welche Module du geladen hast und welche Einstellungen (alsa.conf etc) du geändert hast?

danke!

----------

## Gecko945

@MrTom

Skype benutzt soweit unter linux erstmal nur /dev/dsp .

(natürlich kann man versuchen den sound mit 'artsdsp skype' oder 'esddsp skype'

auf einen Sounddaomon wie arts (bei KDE dabei) oder esound umzuleiten)

Das Konfigurationsmenu (um eventl. den sound device auszuwählen)

 ist unter der linux-Beta noch nicht verfügbar,

aber die nächste Version steht angeblich schon vor der Tür....

@amdunlock

das Problem, dass mich andere Leute nicht hören konnten

hatte ich auch. teste doch erstmal:

1. ob du sound generell von /dev/dsp aufnehmen kannst bzw. das Mikro kaputt ist

 benutze dazu ein Aufnahmeprogramm wie z.B.  audacity oder ähnliches

2. Stelle sicher, das dein upload nicht verstopft ist

   - alle aktiven Webanwendungen schließen

  - mit 'ping heise.de' oder ähnliche die zügige Erreichbarkeit von anderen Rechnern im Internet testen

----------

## EliasP

Skype benutzt automatisch, wenn vorhanden, artsd oder esd.

```

less /opt/skype/skype

```

verrät dir mehr.

Gruß

Elias P.

P.S. Arbeite grad schon an der Weiterentwicklung des Scripts, die nächste Version sollte zuverlässiger Arbeiten und kann auf Wunsch auch sämtliche Tests ignorieren.

----------

## Gecko945

@EliasP

Das Shellscript, dass das skype ebuild in /opt/skype/skype erstellt, habe ich mir gestern angeschaut.

Das ebuild (das von gestern jedenfalls), hat aber vergessen die binaries zu installieren  :Exclamation: 

Nach manueller Nachinstallation (so wie es das Skript benötigt), hat es leider

meinen esd nicht gefunden, obwohl esd funktioniert.

Ich werde das Ganze später nochmal unter die Lupe nehmen.

Mfg,

Gecko945

----------

## HotteX

wie habt ihr das emerged? wenn ich das emergen will sagt er das es maskiert ist. trotz accept keywords ~x86

----------

## sirro

 *HotteX wrote:*   

> wie habt ihr das emerged? wenn ich das emergen will sagt er das es maskiert ist. trotz accept keywords ~x86

 

Das ist zusätzlich noch über die package.mask "hartmaskiert". (Genau das sollte auch in der Fehlermeldung stehen)

Wie man das umgeht steht in der portage-manpage oder im portage-2.50-guide auf gentoo.de  :Wink: 

----------

## HotteX

Hab mir grade  den portage guide angeschaut. ich habe aber unter /etc/ kein portage verzeichniss und schon kein /etc/portage/package.unmask

----------

## unix

versuchs mal im /usr  :Smile: 

----------

## Linuxpeter

 *HotteX wrote:*   

> Hab mir grade  den portage guide angeschaut. ich habe aber unter /etc/ kein portage verzeichniss und schon kein /etc/portage/package.unmask

 

Dann mach als root folgendes:

```

$ mkdir /etc/portage

$ touch /etc/portage/package.unmask

```

und schon existiert die Datei.

Und mit

```

$ nano -w /etc/portage/package.unmask

```

kannst Du sie sogar editieren   :Wink: 

----------

## HotteX

@Linuxpeter

 :Very Happy:  jetzt verstehe ich, ich dachte das wäre ein script das ich ausführen müsste mit dem namen des paketes das ich demaskieren will   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Moorenkopf

hat es mitlerweile eigentlich jemand geschafft skype über /dev/dsp1 laufen zu lassen?

----------

## Gecko945

@Moorenkopf

Ich habe gehört dass das funktioniert wenn man per shellscript

/dev/dsp0 löscht

skype startet (der dann /dev/dsp1 nimmt)

/dev/dsp0 neu erstellt

genaueres weis ich jetzt leider nicht,

ich meine das im skype forum auf skype.com -> Help -> forum -> linux

gelesen zu haben.

Es ist zwar unschön,  könnte aber funktionieren.

MfG,

Gecko945

----------

## Moorenkopf

danke, werd's versuchen..

----------

## slyght

hab's auch schon erfolgreich getestet aber "leide" unter exakt dem selben Umstand wie voltago (nur dass ich nen Arcor Anschluß hab)

Da lässt sich wohl leider nix machen - dass das WH-Netz den "Flaschenhals" darstellt war auch meine erste Vermutung. Mein Kumpel meinte, morgens könnte man 1a telefonieren, aber Abends, wenn die Leitung voll ist, gibt's nur "Gehacke"

----------

## Moorenkopf

Hi, ich hab' Skype jetzt mit der unschönen, aber erfolgreichen Variante am laufen.

Hier das Script.. Vielleicht hilft's ja jemandem.

```
#!/bin/bash

start () {

   amixer -c 1 set Master unmute;amixer -c 1 set PCM unmute;amixer -c 1 set Mic unmute;su -c "rm /dev/dsp;ln -s /dev/dsp1 /dev/dsp";~/skype_ver-0_90_0_6/skype &

}

stop () {

   killall -9 skype;amixer -c 1 set Master mute;amixer -c 1 set PCM mute;amixer -c 1 set Mic mute;su -c "rm /dev/dsp;ln -s /dev/sound/dsp /dev/dsp"

}

help () {

   echo "Startupscript für Skype mit dsp1"

   echo "-h help"

   echo "-start :: Skype starten, dsp1 unmuten und dsp ersetzen"

   echo "-stop :: Skype beenden, dsp1 muten, dsp wiederherstellen"

}

case $1 in

   -h)

      help

      ;;

   -start)

      start

      ;;

   -stop)

      stop

      ;;

esac
```

  Moorenkopf

----------

## Loki|muh

meine Skype Erfahrungen:

-mit nem Sound-Daemon geht das Mikro nicht!

-musik nebenbei laufen lassen, halt per alsamixer leiser gemacht

-gute sprachqualität, leider kein konferenz-hosting im linux-client  :Sad: 

----------

## Realmaker

Wenn ich Skype benutze, tritt das Problem auf, dass sich andere selbst immer nochmal hören. Wenn sich diejenigen aber untereinander, ohne mich, unterhalten, tritt das Problem nicht auf. Die anderen haben Windowrechner. Das Problem scheint also bei mir zu liegen, aber ich weiß nich wo  :Sad: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

wenn ich dich recht verstehe:

 das nennt man rückkopplung.

ev. hast du ein mikrophon und kein headset?

dh: dein mikro gibt das wieder, was deine lautsprecher wiedergeben -->> so hören sich die anderen...

hth,

ciao

----------

## Realmaker

Ja genau, Rückkoppelung.

Ne, ich habe ein Headset, dass macht das ganze ja so seltsam

----------

## Realmaker

Ich hab eben etwas mit meinem Freund ausprobiert:

Wenn ich ihn über meine Anlage höre, diese laut mache, hört er sich selber. Wenn ich sie aber so leise mache, dass er sie nicht hören dürfte und ich ihn sogar kaum verstehe, hört er sich, seinen angaben nach, in genau der selben Lautstärke, wie als die Anlage auf laut gedreht war.  :Shocked: 

----------

## /root

 *Realmaker wrote:*   

> Ich hab eben etwas mit meinem Freund ausprobiert:
> 
> Wenn ich ihn über meine Anlage höre, diese laut mache, hört er sich selber. Wenn ich sie aber so leise mache, dass er sie nicht hören dürfte und ich ihn sogar kaum verstehe, hört er sich, seinen angaben nach, in genau der selben Lautstärke, wie als die Anlage auf laut gedreht war. 

 

Die Soundkarte nimmt anscheinend das auf, was sie auch ausgibt. Eventuell ist im Mixer eine Quelle auf Aufnahme geschaltet, die diesen Effekt verursacht.

Schau Dir mal die Einstellungen an und aktiviere nur das Micro für Aufnahme.

Grüße,

/root

----------

